# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Discussions sur les blogs

## lvr

Bonjour,

Ca fait quelques fois que je ragis sur des blogs et je m'y perds un peu :

1) Ces blogs n'apparaissent jamais dans mon "Tableau de bord" (mme si je choisis "tre notifi sur mon tableau de bord"), je ne vois jamais s'il y a des updates.

2) Quand je vais vers l'article du blog depuis la page d'accueil, je ne vois que les x 1ers messages. Et il n'y a pas de lien pour les voir tous.
Ex:
http://java.developpez.com/actu/9691...on-apparition/

Seul moyen que j'ai trouv pour arriver  une pagination sur les commentaires : 
* sur la page affiche, cliquer sur "Ecrire un commentaire"
* dans le breadcrump, cliquer directement sur l'intitul de l'article du blog
=> une pagination sur les commentaires apparat en bas de page.


C'est moi qui fait a mal, ou il y a des soucis avec ce module blog ?

----------


## kolodz

Les blogs ont leur propre tableau de bord :
Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro - Permissions et intimit - Blogs
La gestion des abonnements se trouve ici (et donc si il y a eu de nouveaux messages):
Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro - Gestion des abonnements aux billets - Blogs


Pour les actualits, il n'y a en effet pas encore de lien "voir vers le blog" pour le moment. La fonctionnalit permettant la transformation d'un billet en blog est relativement rcente, tout n'est pas encore parfait  ::aie:: . 

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

En ralit la fonctionnalit permettant de visualiser le blog original correspondant  une actualit tait bien prsente, mais un bogue empchait l'apparition du bouton. C'est dsormais corrig.  :;):

----------


## lvr

> C'est dsormais corrig.


 :+1:

----------

